# Skomer Puffins



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

went to skomer on monday - puffin's a plenty :thumb:

they're fast little buggers so have plenty of blurry ones, even at 1/1600!








































































































































all shot with 30D + 70-200 f/2.8L IS USM

cheers

drew


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

cracking shots there mate the detail in the close shots is amazing


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

cheers fella - will post up a 100% crop for you to see, can see tiny little feathers 

drew


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Superb - that's top class work mate :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely Drew,

Gorgeous DOF, love the one of two puffins that looks like the one in focus is stood in front of a hazy mirror.

I can see why you do what you do now. Got any panning shots? :lol::lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

cheers ade and gruffs :thumb:



Gruffs said:


> I can see why you do what you do now. Got any panning shots? :lol::lol:


lol, one's in flight were panned - be it at high shutter speed 

drew


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Those are great shots, fascinating little things they are too :thumb: 4, 11 and 14 are the ones that really catch my eye particularly, especially where they are looking right at you inquisitively... "here, are you that Oddie bloke then?"


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Mick 

Hah, do the funky gibbon!

drew


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

Tis brilliant amazing who with their really small tail feathers they have evolved to use their feet aerodynamically


----------



## Pete_W (Sep 11, 2008)

Amazing pictures mate, beautiful creatures. 10/10


----------



## Adam Moran (Mar 8, 2009)

Fantastic shots!

In picture 7 what were the settings you used?

Your DOF is awsome... guess thats down to the lens? using F2.8?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Amazing shots. I bet you are well pleased with them.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Adam Moran said:


> Fantastic shots!
> 
> In picture 7 what were the settings you used?
> 
> Your DOF is awsome... guess thats down to the lens? using F2.8?


F3.5 for most it seems

If you use firefox, there is a plugin that lets you view the EXIF data (on images that still have them) in the properties menu after right click.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Drew

Some brilliant shots. Obviously no problems in getting close seeing as you used a 70-200. 

I'm hoping to get to Skomer in a couple of weeks - any tips you can pass on greatly appreciated

Andrew


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Great photos mate thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Great shots m8. Getting close ups of birds in flight is one of the hardest things to do. At least that's what I'm finding. Cropping after the fact is probably the answer but the inherent loss of detail is frustrating. I guess what I'm trying to say is, great effort :thumb:


----------



## bboy (May 24, 2009)

excellent pics there!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Lovely photos, I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stunning shots mate! :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome photos - thanks for posting :thumb:

If I could take pictures even 10% as good as yours I'd be a happy man.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

wow, 2 pages - wasn't expecting that, thanks everyone for commenting means a lot 



Taxboy said:


> Drew
> 
> Some brilliant shots. Obviously no problems in getting close seeing as you used a 70-200.
> 
> ...


yeh, they're so tame - 300 visitors a day to the island so guess they're used to people, could literally grab one if you wanted

as for tips, best one is just sit down on the grass and spend ages with them - we spent about 2/3rd's of the time on the island just with the puffins  there's a few pairs of short earded owl's there aswell, couldn't get close enough shots of them though

thanks again all

drew


----------

